# Announcement



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

For those of us that live in the Eastern US, it might be wise to fuel up. We were already facing shortages due to a lack of qualified tanker drivers. Now we've got the threat of a shortage due to hacking of Colonial Pipeline. It's offline now, I was told fuel prices go up tomorrow.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> For those of us that live in the Eastern US, it might be wise to fuel up. We were already facing shortages due to a lack of qualified tanker drivers. Now we've got the threat of a shortage due to hacking of Colonial Pipeline. It's offline now, I was told fuel prices go up tomorrow.


Thanks.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks. I’ll do that now... the gas station is at the top of the hill. Meh. Who cares if it’s 1am....


----------

